# Question on approximate cost per sq ft for EPDM



## ThunderCat1189 (2 mo ago)

Good evening everyone, let’s say I had a nice 10,000 sq foot EPDM roof that needs replaced. Nothing terribly tricky, basic roof replacement.

What is the approximate sq ft cost If we were to simply remove the EPDM and swap it out with another EPDM membrane?

If we had to replace ALL the insulation for moisture, what would that do to the price on a per sq ft Basis?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

An amount of dollars. Too many variables in an open ended question like that.


----------

